# Wo kann man Rocky Teambekleidung am günstigen kaufen??



## MichiWeusti (9. April 2005)

Hi,

wer kann mir sagen wo man am günstigen Rocky Teambekleidung kaufen kann???


Ich weiß auf Ebay wird warscheinlich kommen,da schau ich schon fast jeden Tag.

Händler -online ???

Bei Rocky selber geht ja auch aber ist ja alles sehr teuer.Aber halt Rocky.

Würde auch gebrauchte sachen nehmen ???

Größe. M oder L.

[email protected]

GRuß Weusti


----------



## blaubaer (10. April 2005)

online hat auch Hibike  was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (10. April 2005)

HI,

günstig nirgends aber hier online:

www.bikeaction.de
www.bike-fanartikel.de

Ich habe noch ein wenig gebrauchtes Team-Jersey aus 2004 (Kurzarm) in M, bei Interesse mail oder pm.

Übrigens sind die Rocky Sachen alle von Sugoi, also klasse Qualität.

www.sugoi.com

Gruss Marc


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2005)

Bei www.sport-conrad.de gibts was. Einfach mal nachfragen!!


----------

